# lyric archive



## Quentin (6. April 2001)

hi.


wollte mal fragen ob ihr ein paar gute seiten gebookmarkt habt, wo man sich lyrics (songtexte) runterladen kann, vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar sites die ich noch nicht kenne.

thx!

best regards


----------



## SunBurner2k (6. April 2001)

Hmm, eigentlich nicht, aber es ist keine schlechte Idee, auf den Seiten der Bands/Sänger herumzustöbern! Da bin ich eigentlich bisher immer fündig geworden!

Greetz, SB2K


----------



## Quentin (6. April 2001)

BLAH, ne is ja das blöde, lyric archive haben alle auf einer seite - is ja viel praktischer.

werd mich halt selbst weiterhin umschaun


----------



## Klon (6. April 2001)

Also ich mach das meist per http://www.google.com 
Einfach den Artist und Songnamen eingeben dahinter Lyrics und enter...

Also zum Beispiel "Metallica Nothing Lyrics"
dann wirste die Lyrics von Nothing else matters sicherlich finden. Ich habe da bisher alles gefunden, auch wirklich extrem unbekannte Sachen.

greets,

Klon


----------



## eMailbomber (6. April 2001)

Hi

Hier sind n paar:


http://www.songtexte.de (www.lyrics.de , is das gleiche)
http://www.lyrics.com
http://www.hiphoplyrics.de
http://www.hiphopraplyricz.com
http://www.summer.com.br/~pfilho/html/main_index/
http://www.lyricx.com/
http://www.lyricsh.com/

OK Ich hoffe das reicht


----------



## Quentin (6. April 2001)

jou! danke emailbomber :|

klon - das mache ich teilweise ja auch so, aber ich bin einfach sooooo faul 

thx


----------

